# is dustin gone?



## stihlms460 (Apr 14, 2009)

i was just on the dethlefs boys website for the first time, according to this website dustin was fired from the pihl crew, it says he is now working for his grandpas logging company, i do remeber seeing dustin and mike getting into a fight in some commercials for the show. it looked bad .http://www.dethlefsboys.com/dustin.php here is the link


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 14, 2009)

the season not over yet tom trees


----------



## Junior (Apr 14, 2009)

Pihl fired Dustin, laid off dwayne, then hired them back for the show.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 14, 2009)

Junior said:


> Pihl fired Dustin, laid off dwayne, then hired them back for the show.



probably because history channel had a big check for him.....


----------



## Junior (Apr 14, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> probably because history channel had a big check for him.....



thats what I heard..


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 15, 2009)

I do beleive it is true....no the web never lies


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard that as well. History channel wouldn't use Pihl unless he hired them back.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 15, 2009)

they probably made more on the filming than the logging


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 15, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I heard that as well. History channel wouldn't use Pihl unless he hired them back.



probably why they were so easy to leave ( the big blow up) and then also why mike is so reserved... if you look at him you see that he is not happy with himself... (Mike) he has the look on his face of "what did I do" or " I sold out my principles"


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 16, 2009)

Dustin is one of the few guys on that show I liked to watch. He had the strong work ethic of his father and wasn't a mouthy :censored: like some the others on Pihl's crew.

Good luck to him in his endeavors.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 16, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> they probably made more on the filming than the logging



LOL...you're probably right.


----------

